# Spiders



## orionmystery (Jan 6, 2015)

Big huntsman with cricket prey



Huntsman with cricket_MG_4949 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Huntsman with cricket_MG_4954 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful yellow, semi-translucent jumping spider with a fly prey. Selangor, Malaysia.



Yellow jumper_MG_4900 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Yellow jumper_MG_4908 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Heteropoda davidbowie on a wet wet leaf. Selangor, Malaysia.



Heteropoda davidbowie_MG_5105 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Unidentified jumper



Salticidae_MG_4674 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Small predator, big prey. A smallish huntsman spider (Thelcticopis sp.?) with the big moth prey. Penang, Malaysia. 



Thelcticopis sp._MG_4055 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Another unidentified jumper. Probably similar to the previous one.



Salticidae_MG_4430 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 6, 2015)

Heteropoda Davidbowie... Now you're just making stuff up.


[clicketyclicketygooglitgooglie]


  Well I'll be dipped.  It's a real thing!

As always, you make me envious with your photos.  Nice job!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2015)

What he ^^ said!!!!  Excellent, as always.  Any chance we could convince you to write a short tutorial on your process?


----------



## fotomonkey (Jan 6, 2015)

Great shots! I wish my tarantula would cooperate for photos.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 6, 2015)

What ^^^ all said.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 6, 2015)

Stradawhovious said:


> Heteropoda Davidbowie... Now you're just making stuff up.
> 
> 
> [clicketyclicketygooglitgooglie]
> ...



Thank you. Stradawhovious H. davidbowie was described by Peter Jaeger just a few years ago.

Heteropoda davidbowie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



tirediron said:


> What he ^^ said!!!!  Excellent, as always.  Any chance we could convince you to write a short tutorial on your process?



Thank you, tirediron. I think I have most of the topics covered in my blog. You can start with the Recommended Reading on the right column.



fotomonkey said:


> Great shots! I wish my tarantula would cooperate for photos.



Thank you, fotomonkey. Why wouldn't your tarantula pose? They don't normally move that much. I have photographed many in the wild.



JacaRanda said:


> What ^^^ all said.



Thank you, JacaRanda.


----------



## fotomonkey (Jan 6, 2015)

orionmystery said:


> Thank you, fotomonkey. Why wouldn't your tarantula pose? They don't normally move that much. I have photographed many in the wild.


Unfortunately he's skiddish. When I take the top off his enclosure he skitters under his log. He must know I'm writing about him because he's watching me.

I don't have many good pics of him but if you'd like to see him I can post something. I don't want my crappy cell phone pics (that's usually what's handy when he comes out) to take away from yours.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 7, 2015)

Nicely done, sharp and crisp.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2015)

Outstanding work here, but I believe they are share the scientific name     " creepiuos Maximus ".


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarmad said:


> Nicely done, sharp and crisp.



Thank you, Sarmad.



Bluegrasser said:


> Outstanding work here, but I believe they are share the scientific name     " creepiuos Maximus ".



Thank you, Bluegrasser.


----------

